# 6111 metal flat revisited



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I bought this while the wife chatted with the dealer. Rusted yeah. Scotch brite to the rescue. My helpers want to remind you that the rumors of the swine flu were false. So blue tape around the trucks and some paint grey and red. I leave the Lionel on the sides original.
Next, make some bracketts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a template to start and trace it to the metal. For tools I used tin snips, hammer, vise, pliers, and the dremel wit a cutting wheel.I cut along the top first. Most are rough cuts as I go along I trim for symetry.











The I cut in from the sides. This is where the pin will be made to go through the frame. The two mor cuts to shape the lower end.










I cut down on the inside. The cross cut is done with a dremel cutting wheel. If you want it to hold pipes you need to cut shorter in length from the top. I do a double bend for the end tabs. Then the fit up to mark where the pins need to be for the brackett to sit. You can see the mark in black.










Bend up after cutting the pins. Finally I use a vise for the final bend toward the center of the car.










Finally I trim the uprights, the sides can be off in thickness. My template is off and I have yet to make an exact pair. I like the fact that I can make them higher than the original.Then a paint job and assembly.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Time for another!*

I bought this one hoping to switch out the caboose parts but the holes are different. The color is more yellow than orange. So I used scotchbrite and rubbing compound.










The left picture is half done on left and dirty to the right side. Last picture completed.
Then a floor shine to finish.









Any ideas on the curious hole by the truck rivet on one side??? Both 6111's have it.











A perfect Match.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

My 6151 with the black-and-white Range Patrol truck uses that very same flatcar. I looked, and it has the same round hole near a truck rivet ... one side only. No idea what it's for. I suspect that the 4 rectangular holes (closer to the car midbody) were for cargo tiedowns on my Range Patrol, and for a pair of two-posted pipe stanchions on the 6111 cars. I see no apparent use of the round hole in the photos in my books on any of the 6111, 6121, or 6151.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you know,

copy and paste,

An interesting note regarding this style flatcar is its use after production of the flatcars cars ended in 1957. A slightly modified version of the flatcar -- specifically the elimination of one end-railing -- eventually became the frame for all work cabooses manufactured by Lionel after 1957. 

Are you sure that is a 6111?

I read something about the hole somewhere in my research travels, but can't it it up again.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would imagine it is for an electrical pick-up for a special version of the car with a lighted or motored load or one that was intended to be but never was.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> I would imagine it is for an electrical pick-up for a special version of the car with a lighted or motored load or one that was intended to be but never was.



I think you hit the nail on the head!
If they used it for cabooses that would be for the light bulb wire to come up through the frame.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds entirely plausible to me. Good detective work Ed & GC !!!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It makes sense for the wire.
The work caboose has different holes. I will get a picture. Done.


----------

